# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Cẩm nang  mua sắm tại một số địa danh Trung Quốc - Du lịch Trung Quốc

## hangnt

_Khi đi du lịch, ai cũng muốn mua sắm một vài món đồ dùng, hoặc làm quà cho người thân. Du khách có thể tham khảo tại đây để t́m hiểu về những địa điểm mua sắm ở Trung Quốc cũng như một số mẹo khi mua sắm_

*Bắc Kinh – Vương Phủ Tỉnh*

Vương Phủ Tỉnh là con phố mua sắm nổi tiếng nhất tại Bắc Kinh. Đây có thể nói không ngoa là một thiên đường mua sắm, từ những thương hiệu lớn nhất, nổi tiếng nhất trên khắp thế giới, đến nhứng món hàng chợ đều có thể tìm thấy tại đây. Đặc biệt hơn nữa, khi đến khu mua sắm sầm uất này vào ban đêm, du khách c̣n có thể thưởng thức mọi món ăn truyền thống của Trung Hoa bày bán ở đây. Tuy nhiên có một lưu ư là người bán hàng Trung Quốc rất biết nói thách, khi mua một mặc hàng nào các bạn nên lưu ý và trả giá để khỏi bị hớ.

*Thượng Hải – Thần hoàng miếu*

Dù không có nhiều di tích, danh lam thắng cảnh nhưng du khách vẫn đổ sô tới Thần Hoàng Miếu do sự hiện đại và năng động tại đây. Thần Hoàng Miếu vừa là một khu phố cổ vừa là một trong hai con phố mua sắm nổi tiếng nhất tại thành phố Thượng Hải. Tại đây, sau khi thăm phố cổ xong, du khách có thể thoải mái vừa đi dạo, ngắm nh́n, mua sắm các mặt hàng lưu niệm , hoặc các mặt hàng thời trang nhái “made in China” nhưng giống hàng thật đến ngỡ ngàng với giá khá rẻ (lưu ý là nên trả giá khoảng bằng 1/5 giá người bán đưa ra).

*Thượng Hải – Phố đi bộ Nam Kinh*

Nếu như Thần Hoàng Miếu là khu phổ cổ với chủ yếu là hàng thời trang và lưu niệm thì Nam Kinh Lộ (khu phố đi bộ Nam Kinh) lại là nơi mua sắm hiện đại nổi tiếng nhất Thượng Hải. Với quy mô không hề thua kém Vương Phủ Tỉnh, tại đây bạn có thể tìm mọi hàng hóa mà bạn cần (nhưng nếu mua hàng đắt tiền thì chú ý hàng nhái).  Hai bên đường là những cửa hàng chen chúc nhau với hầu như tất cả mọi thứ bạn có thể tìm mua được tại đây, cũng giống như Vương Phủ Tinh, phố đi bộ Nam Kinh có cả rạp chiếu phim. Ngoài ra bạn có thể vừa mua sắm vừa được thưởng thức các chương trình diễn văn nghệ đường phố.

*Tô Châu – phố đi bộ Quan Tiền*

Phố đi bộ Quan Tiền Tô Châu là một con phố thương mại tổng hợp các dịch vụ mua sắm, ẩm thực, tham quan du lịch thành một thể thống nhất. Tuy không sầm uất bằng Vương Phủ Tỉnh hay phố đi bộ Nam Kinh nhưng tại đây cũng có bán đầy đủ các mặt hàng, đặc biệt là sản phẩm truyền thống nổi tiếng của Tô Châu rất thích hợp làm quà lưu niệm, tặng bạn bè hay người thân.

*Tô Châu – phố Thập toàn*

Phố Thập Toàn là nơi chuyên bán đồ lưu niệm du lịch ở Tô Châu, tại nơi đây du khách có thể tìm hiểu, chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của các mặt hàng truyền thống như là gấm lụa, các sản phẩm thêu dệt Tô Châu, trà Bích La Xuân, tranh khắc gỗ Đào Hoa Ụ, quạt Tô Châu… và mua vài món về làm quà lưu niệm.

*Lạc Dương – Cửa hàng Động Long Môn*

Gốm sứ Trung Hoa là mặt hàng đă nổi tiếng từ rất lâu đời; và Động Long Môn là một cửa hàng gốm sứ rất nổi tiếng tại Lạc Dương. Đến cửa hàng Động Long Môn bạn sẽ được thưởng thức những nét đẹp độc đáo của các mặt hàng gốm sứ Trung Hoa, thăm và tìm hiểu  công nghệ làm gốm thủ công đặc sắc của Trung Quốc tại đây, hay dễ dàng  mua vài món đồ gốm sứ làm quà.

*Note: mua hàng ở Trung Quốc ở các chợ đều có thể mặc cả ví dụ một cái túi sách nữ giá 120¥ thì quý khách chỉ trả bắt đầu khoảng 25¥  cho đến 50¥  để tránh trường hợp mua hàng bị hớ.
mua hàng tại các siêu thị và shop thi cũng như của việt nam không mặc cả.*

_Nguồn: dulich-trungquoc_

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào du lịch Trung Quốc

----------

